# Walker or Sniffer?



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

As long as my dog kept walking, I wouldn't care if he sniffed the ground the whole way  Does Amber walk and sniff, or does she want to keep stopping?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie walks and sniffs. Shes doing both right now and she sniffs our carpet...to me that normally means hurry grab the leash were going potty.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Katie walks and sniffs. Shes doing both right now and she sniffs our carpet...to me that normally means hurry grab the leash were going potty.


No Amber still sniff in the garden, on the carpet even straight after a walk?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> As long as my dog kept walking, I wouldn't care if he sniffed the ground the whole way  Does Amber walk and sniff, or does she want to keep stopping?


She walks and sniffs all the way!!! But luckilly the DROP command is very handy but not when it comes to a discusting SPARE RIB BONE takeaway left behind from a drunken person.  Not sure how to stop her from eating bones on the street but she would drop anything else like "TISSUE" that she loved before...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Sounds like Amber would do well in tracking!!! If you don't want her to do it-keep giving her a command like "Head up" while pulling on the leash. It shouldn't take long to break her-but, I'm not sure you would want to do it-as long as she's still walking. I always taught my dogs a command like Pay attention or Watch me-they knew they had to look at my face.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson is a sniffer, and it drives our trainer nuts. It really doesn't bother me too much. If he's walking nicely and not pulling, I really don't care. He can walk 3 or 4 miles and still have his nose glued to the ground!

BTW, he's 7 months old.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

And I have a walker, not a sniffer. Augie trots beside me, with head up and looking forward. I find that a bit odd! What dog doesn't like to sniff around?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

On a walk for the most part, Lucky's head is up (ready for the charge). But he's always been a sniffer in general. Head down ready to catch a wif. Very poor posture those sniffers.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Bailey walks next to me with his head up almost "prancing" (people comment on it). He hardly ever sniffs on our walks, even if we stop. He does lots of sniffing of great smells in our yard though.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Dottie-Bugg keeps her nose to the ground when we walk. I like to think that it's those Bloodhound genes that were added way back when the Golden breed was being developed; I laugh and say that Dottie got a little more than her fair share of those genes! I mean, just look at her; she's got the big flews and everything!  

And like Wilson's trainer, every trainer that has seen Dottie has freaked out about the sniffing. But it doesn't seem to cause any harm as long as she's walking on a loose lead.

But it sure is nice to walk with a head-up dog. A couple of our fosters were real prancers. Barrington splits the time between sniffing and keeping his head up.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Dottie-Bugg keeps her nose to the ground when we walk. I like to think that it's those Bloodhound genes that were added way back when the Golden breed was being developed; I laugh and say that Dottie got a little more than her fair share of those genes! I mean, just look at her; she's got the big flews and everything!


I've been thinking about this because Wilson also seems to have more than his share of those Bloodhound genes in him, especially the big flews (had to look that up) and the slightly droopy looking eyes. I just wonder if some dogs do tend to take after the bloodhound side of the family a bit more, and if that might have something to do with the obsessive desire to keep their noses to the ground.

I must admit, though, that once I get his head up, he prances, and it's so pretty to watch.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All of mine are walkers , loose leash with there head up and looking at me..


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Zazoo is a walker on leash and a sniffer off leash.

I don't know what Cosmo is yet. He's really never off leash when we're outside.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Julie would be a sniffer if I let her--off leash in the back yard, on a long lead or in the house she can sniff to hear hearts content--BUT--when we are walking on a short leash--she *will *hold her head up and pay attention to me. Unless I let her do otherwise--which is not often. Walks are for exercise with us--not for smelling and other things like pooping in other peoples yard. 


Still-- I have wondered if she was part bloodhound trying to sniff out tennis balls--


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Got one walker (Liberty) and one sniffer (Lexi)....

Anyone withs sniffers doing any tracking? 
Im in the reading/learning stages now...hope to start tracking with Lexi as soon as it warms up a bit....I dont mind the cold but just cant handle the bitter cold ...


----------

